# Gesamte Website kleiner darstellen?



## ChrizZel (5. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage gibt es eine möglichkeit ohne die gesamte Website neu zu schreiben? Einfach alles kleiner darzustellen.

Also ungefähr so als würde man im Browser strg & - drücken! 

Denn ich habe für einen Kunden eine Website gebaut, dieser hatte mir feste Größen vorgegeben und nun hat er festgestellt das ihm die Seite zu groß ist. Er befürchtet das Leute genervt sind vom scrollen.


Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helft.


----------



## SpiceLab (5. November 2010)

Um eine Überarbeitung des bestehenden Stylesheets wirst du da nicht herumkommen, um die Dimensionen kleiner zu gestalten.

Vielleicht empfiehlt es sich im Zuge dessen ein Liquid Layout umzusetzen.


----------

